# Tenacity bleaching questions on "good" grass



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey guys,

I sprayed my parents lawn with the blanket rate and expected some bleaching but it looks like the "good" grass is heavily bleached. The lawn looks to be primarily KBG and I suspect that the lawn just didn't get enough water during a drought.

I expect the grass to grow out and recover in the fall but what is your experience? It sucks that we keep going with heat wave/droughts that just keep on coming.

Pics below:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Tenacity can be pretty rough if applied during hot and dry conditions.

Irrigate and cultivate it will grow out fine.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

My few patches of fine fescue go bright white after Tenacity. It always grows out fine.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

This in general is why you should use Tenacity as a last resort, if no other herbicide works for what your targetting. I realize your in CA which has all types of herbicide restrictions but see so many people on other lawn sites(reddit/facebook) just throwing Tenacity down as the first course of action for crabgrass or sedges, and it just makes no sense when there are cheaper, faster option you can get at any home depot. Tenacity works sooooo slowly and makes your yard look horrible for many weeks from the bleaching.

Just keep cutting it, eventually the white will grow out and you should be fine.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If you add in .50 oz/M triclopyr when spraying tenacity it will help reduce the bleaching of your good grass.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> If you add in .50 oz/M triclopyr when spraying tenacity it will help reduce the bleaching of your good grass.


Will try. Thanks!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> This in general is why you should use Tenacity as a last resort, if no other herbicide works for what your targetting. I realize your in CA which has all types of herbicide restrictions but see so many people on other lawn sites(reddit/facebook) just throwing Tenacity down as the first course of action for crabgrass or sedges, and it just makes no sense when there are cheaper, faster option you can get at any home depot. Tenacity works sooooo slowly and makes your yard look horrible for many weeks from the bleaching.
> 
> Just keep cutting it, eventually the white will grow out and you should be fine.


I only blanket sprayed because I did a spot spray on my own lawn with very minimal bleaching even on the fine fescue. I did tell my parents that it would bleach but really to focus on the overseed coming up in the Fall.

You are definitely right about the SLOW response, it's incredibly slow especially if you're used to a typical auxin type herbicide. In the end, I'm okay with it because I know by the Spring, there will be clear domination from my Fall work.

Thanks for the tip on tricolpyr! I hadn't heard about that one and could be a good kicker.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Has anyone tried Tenacity and Poa constrictor together and see any reduction in bleaching?


----------

